# Betrugsmail: "Verified by Visa" Achtung!



## mabo08 (25 März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

es geht mal wieder eine neue Betrugsmail rum. Diesmal soll der Absender Visa.de sein. Der Absender mit der E-Mail Adresse: [email protected] versucht einen glaubhaft zu machen ein HTMl Fomular, welches direkt an der Mail dranhängt auszufüllen und direkt aus dem Client abzuschicken. Als Anhang hab ich mal ein Screenshot der Mail.


----------



## Goblin (25 März 2013)

Warum sollte ein Kreditkartenanbieter Kundendaten abfragen ? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn. Die kennen doch ihre Kunden. Ab in den Müll damit


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2013)

Goblin Süßer ... 
Guck mal was er schreibt


> ...es geht mal wieder eine neue Betrugsmail rum...


----------



## Goblin (25 März 2013)

Ja is mir schon klar dass er es weiss. Kann man aber nicht oft genug sagen das es Müll ist. Kennst doch die ganzen Blindfische und Allesglaubenden...undefined


----------



## mabo08 (26 März 2013)

Sollte nur ein Hinweis sein. Irgendwann trifft es jeden in der falschen Situation und dann denkt man an diesen Eintrag.


----------

